# Irc



## Gwen (13 Mai 2014)

Salut.

Quel est selon vous le meilleur client IRC pour iPad et/ou iPhone ?

Qu'il soit payant ou non, ce n'est pas un problème. Mais si c'est payant, je voudrais être certain de ne pas me planter.

Merci.


----------



## TaoPaiPai (1 Août 2014)

Tu as trouvé une bonne App pour finir ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (3 Octobre 2014)

Colloquy était pas mal, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il donne maintenant.


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas utilisé Colloquy, mais j'ai acheté Mango et en fait je n'avais que la moitié de la conversation. Lamentable.

J'avais également été tenté par LimeChat, mais le prix m'a fait reculer. Au final, j'aurais peut-être dû le prendre.

Je ne comprends pas qu'un truc aussi simple que l'IRC n'ait pas de logiciels simple et accessible.


----------

